
Be Careful What You Wish for (2000) - yurisagalov
http://jimhillmedia.com/editor_in_chief1/b/jim_hill/archive/2000/12/31/be-careful-what-you-wish-for.aspx
======
draw_down
Williams let himself get played at every turn. Can't believe he took scale.
Jeez.

(Let that be a lesson about "working for passion".)

